# Yellow River on 26 Jan: VARIETY W/Big Striper



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

1st fish of the day was this big striper about 2 bends down from Brown's boat launch around 715am. Here's the story. I was throwing a bandit 300 blue back Herron crank and seen the stripers schooling about 200 yds away from me. I was like dammit, not going to get to em. Then, they done an about face and stormed back up the bank I was going down. Right place, right time. They ended up literally 10 ft away from my boat. i threw that crank right in the middle of them with about 15 ft of line out and Bam, fish on. Off the drag went, pulling my boat down the middle of Yellow River. 8 minutes later, I land it. My crank was inhaled, I mean inhaled. I landed this fish with 8 lb fluro on a light action rod. My drag worked to perfection. As for the rest of the day, it was downhill of course. Ended up with another 10 or so bass and about a 6 lb blue cat caught on a crank. We caught 3 keeper spots in the main part of Yellow and a couple keeper largemouths in the backs of creeks, all on trick worms/crankbaits. This is my biggest fish of 2013.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice!Great report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful striper. Nice report too


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job. My favorite fish to target


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, definitely one of the fish on my hit list.

Kevin


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Great fish...great report, thanks.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Good eating size Sir.
Thanks for sharing.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang. That's a nice striper. Looks like you've been catching em pretty good lately


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Live finger mullet will sleigh them right now.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

I know the exact spot you were in. Every year this time, Stipers always sit in there. Congrts...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

where is browns landing. Thanks. Nice striper


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

specktackler57 said:


> where is browns landing. Thanks. Nice striper


Browns is at the end of Ward Basin rd. in Milton. There are 2 fish camps/ramps down there...one at the end of Coueys Rd ($3/launch) and Browns ($5/launch).

Both launches can be tricky w/ low water.
Good luck


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice catch. 8 lb. line..........great job!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Striper. They must like that area, I caught one last year on a buzz bait, that was busting in the same area.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

One thing I forgot to mention is that I did take it home. I was going to release it, but when I went to put it back in the water, it wasn't moving. I tried the standard practices to revive it, but to no avail. I put it in my livewell with my aerator on full blast, but it didn't help. It was dead in 5 minutes. Do these things do that pretty regurarly? It wasn't wasted though. It was cleaned last night and will be eaten tonight.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is that I did take it home. I was going to release it, but when I went to put it back in the water, it wasn't moving. I tried the standard practices to revive it, but to no avail. I put it in my livewell with my aerator on full blast, but it didn't help. It was dead in 5 minutes. Do these things do that pretty regurarly? It wasn't wasted though. It was cleaned last night and will be eaten tonight.


Ive had some die quickly and others stay alive on the drive home. Roanekeriver (sp) who you know has caught quite a few over there. The bigger ones like yours have died fast, while the 19", 20", 21" ones seemed to have been to with stand the change.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

The 8 LB line could have had a lot to do with it too. the longer that you fight a fish, the harder it is on them.

Kevin


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have never had one die on me, maybe since he inhaled the lure it might have done something to him. How big was he, 27 inches?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I only have a 15 inch bump board, but if I put the two together, I estimated 29 inches


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------

